# last one: E36 rear weather strip



## rennfahrer (Feb 13, 2004)

does anyone know how to take off and install a new weather strip for the rear windshield? it's the one that goes along the sides and top of the rear windshield.
what tools do i need, what kind of glue/adhesive?
thanks.
D2


----------

